# Change of Scenery with winter - obedience!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Now that winter is here (sort of, thanks to Mother Nature and this crazy weather we've been having,) we're switching gears to obedience. We went to a training party and had a really great time. :whoo: We're very close to heading out and trying our hand at Open this winter. We just need to polish some stuff and I have to get up the guts to go for it.  Lars will be the first dog I have shown in Open Obedience. My first rottie was trained in Open but his body would have never let him jump what he needed to jump. He was a rescue and an orthopedic mess. So, we sent him over 12 - 16" jumps and never showed in it.

http://youtu.be/31YpEx25dVY?hd=1

I was so happy with this run and Lars nailed his fronts with the drop on recall and the retrieves (especially the one with my friend crossing directly behind him as he was coming in.) Broad Jump, we need a little bit more work on that before we take our show on the road. He was a little bit too far to my right on the front (little bit too much momentum coming over the jump and into that turn.)


----------

